
Ticketmaster schemes with scalpers so you pay more - kimsk112
http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-ticketmaster-scalpers-20180920-story.html
======
dredmorbius
Discussed at length two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18025209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18025209)

